# Newby from Esat Texas



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Doug. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

welcome to at! Happy shooting! :archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## MarkE2006 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Fellow Texan*

Always glad to see others from the Lone Star State. Welcome!


----------



## Doug5414 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. Apparently I wasn't spelling too well when I typed the subject. Should have been EAST TEXAS.!!!! Oh well.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT!

And I guess I can put my atlas away. I probably wouldn't find Esat, Texas? :lol: We all do it all the time. No worries.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------

